# 2009 World Waterfowl Calling Championships



## Whack-N-Stack (Apr 16, 2009)

Quack-Quack, I mean attention please.

So you think you're pretty good with a duck or goose call, come prove it.

Come join us at the _*2009 World Waterfowl Calling Championships*_ on May 2 during the Xtreme Sportsman Show being held at the Conroe Convention Center. There are eleven events in the Sr. division and three in the Jr. division. This is a contest with a different format compared to other competitions, call like you do in the field.

Here's a list of the different contests to be held:

*Senior Division*  
WC Snow Goose 
WC Snow Goose Mouth 
WC Team Snow Goose 
WC Live Snow Goose
WC Specklebelly Goose
WC Team Specklebelly Gose
WC Live Specklebelly Goose 
WC Sandhill Crane
PWP's Open Duck Calling
WC Real Duck
WC Team Real Duck

*Junior Division*
WC Snow Goose
WC Specklebelly Goose
WC Real Duck

Awards for 1st through 3rd place in all events.
Cash payouts for 1st through 3rd places in the Sr. World Snow, Sr. World Specklebelly and Sr. World Real Duck.

For more information contact;

James Prince - 832-444-8786
Randy Wheeler - 832-724-6316
Nathan Wright - 936-404-2974


----------

